# best recurve broadheads



## lovebumper_2020

*muzzy*

muzzy 125s the fle true,,hit true ,, and leave a nice hole for a blood trail,,they havent failed me in 20yrs of hunting


----------



## Night Wing

It just comes down to personal preference. Since you're shooting 58#, your bow can easily handle 2, 3 and 4 blade broadheads. I like STOS 2 blade glue on broadheads because they're strongly built, the tips don't curl when they hit solid bone, easy to sharpen and fly like my field points. They come in 130, 145 and 160 grains.

http://www.braveheartarchery.us/new_page_4.htm


----------



## scottydude003

any muzzy? no specific kind such as the MX-3 or Phantom?


----------



## rattus58

scottydude003 said:


> what kind of broadheads do you guys use/recommend for hunting big game with a 58# recurve? all comments will be appreciated


For me it's the snuffer or something* very *similar, like maybe the Woodsman. I also like MA3's. Great flyers and tougher than nails and are so simple that they have no sex appeal, but like some of them hippie chicks of the 70's... make the greatest lovers.... as an analogy I was reminded last night.... but Snuffers are my current squeeze... 100% so far.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rogbo

VPA Terminators are getting good reviews. I'll probably be shooting a mix of these and some buzzcuts


----------



## rattus58

rogbo said:


> VPA Terminators are getting good reviews. I'll probably be shooting a mix of these and some buzzcuts


Are they really $40 for three of them??

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Carbon Jack

Every broadhead I've ever tested has wind planed to some extent except one; that is the original Howard Hill Archery broadhead. This is a vented concave two-blade available in 145 and 160 grains.

Most broadheads work fairly well until you pluck the string or goof the shot in some other manner. This happens to me while hunting fairly often as I find shooting at deer tougher than shooting at foam targets.

Being a target archer, who also hunts, accuracy is my only consideration where points are concerned. Any sharp broadhead on the market will kill your deer. But the Howard Hill is the only one I've actually found to be completely unaffected by poor shooting form. So this is my choice for hunting.

The fact that it penetrates extremely well only makes it an easier decision. Shooters of light bows with arrow speeds under 160 fps could do worse than to shoot the Hill broadhead. 

Jack


----------



## rickstix

Firstly, “Best” is a non-workable request/inquiry/equation. If there were one “Best” then every other manufacturer of any specific equipment would quickly go out of business. Plus, I can easily imagine that you will only find a very small minority of bowhunters who’ve tried/tested a truly significant number of different broadheads. Add to that the fact that most manufacturers can/do promote their products with proven “meat on the ground”…and no one would be able to map where the sheer number of opinions can take you. 

That said, the only thing that can fall into the “best” category is an individual matter…and should be that which flies “identically” to your practice points. And, especially given your particular circumstance, I’d suggest starting with a basic 2 bladed model that has the same physical weight as your field points. There are several models that have been around a long time, that will not break the bank, and with which I’m sure you’ll soon settle on one that you’ll be able to confidently use, without undergoing much trial and error. There is always time for experimentation later but it’s just hard to beat having a good base-line from which to make comparisons. 

Personally, every time I set up a hunting rig I’ll first shoot 3 or 4 different make 2 bladed heads and let the equipment inform me of which is/might be the “best” and then I can go from there to wherever I’m inclined. With sharp reliable broadheads that fly the same as the field points I’ve practiced with I’m ready to hunt…period…and whoever’s name is stamped on the equipment or however many people think their choice is the “best-ever” is not going to matter to the animal.

To follow up a little on Carbon Jack’s response, wind-planing (broadhead steering) is more basic criteria than whichever good-quality head one finds preferable. I am also a fan of the Howard Hill head, but have only shot the heaviest head out of heavy bows, which means I’ve had to bring my practice arrows’ head weight up considerably to match that of the broadhead. As much as I’m happy with that particular arrangement I wouldn’t necessarily suggest something similar for a novice who might not be ready to explore all of the options. 

Lastly, along similar lines, the only thing I personally will not do with broadhead choices has to do with weight. It has not been my practice whether for myself or anyone that I’ve assisted to set up a hunting rig to go less than 125 grains up front. IMO, keeping the balance point forward on a broadhead equipped arrow generally works to overall advantage…and I consider the Hill head to be a prime example.

Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Yojimbo

This is a hugely subjective thread. 

Here is what I like. 

*150gr Interceptors*



They fly true & I have not seen them wind plane at all. Cut on contact blade that is just a little over an 1 1/2 wide & they do a marvelous job if you do your part.


----------



## osageghost

centaur big game(which I use) or battle axe head


----------



## rattus58

Carbon Jack said:


> Every broadhead I've ever tested has wind planed to some extent except one; that is the original Howard Hill Archery broadhead. This is a vented concave two-blade available in 145 and 160 grains.
> 
> Most broadheads work fairly well until you pluck the string or goof the shot in some other manner. This happens to me while hunting fairly often as I find shooting at deer tougher than shooting at foam targets.
> 
> Being a target archer, who also hunts, accuracy is my only consideration where points are concerned. Any sharp broadhead on the market will kill your deer. But the Howard Hill is the only one I've actually found to be completely unaffected by poor shooting form. So this is my choice for hunting.
> 
> The fact that it penetrates extremely well only makes it an easier decision. Shooters of light bows with arrow speeds under 160 fps could do worse than to shoot the Hill broadhead.
> 
> Jack


:grin:... don't take this wrong... but I was with you all they up to.... "*But the Howard Hill is the only one I've actually found to be completely unaffected by poor shooting form.* . Not sure what you meant here really, but every arrow is affected by poor form and as such, so too is anything attached to it. Shot placement is the paramount parameter for hunting, and anything that affects that aspect of the shot affects your hunt, broadheads notwithstanding. I think you mean to say that the head seems to still fly well even with a poor release etc, but I'm really extrapolating here... :grin:

I think vented blades overall fly better than non-vented, especially when you consider larger heads. Smaller heads, vented or not, seem to be less affected to planing in my really limited experience with solid heads.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Carbon Jack

rattus58 said:


> :grin:... don't take this wrong... but I was with you all they up to.... "*But the Howard Hill is the only one I've actually found to be completely unaffected by poor shooting form.* . Not sure what you meant here really, but every arrow is affected by poor form and as such, so too is anything attached to it. Shot placement is the paramount parameter for hunting, and anything that affects that aspect of the shot affects your hunt, broadheads notwithstanding. I think you mean to say that the head seems to still fly well even with a poor release etc, but I'm really extrapolating here... :grin:
> 
> I think vented blades overall fly better than non-vented, especially when you consider larger heads. Smaller heads, vented or not, seem to be less affected to planing in my really limited experience with solid heads.
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


All I meant was to pluck the string with a HH broadhead, or to somehow get one out of the bow kinda sideways, does not seem to result in interesting shots sent planing off into the bushes. You can actually see many broadheaded arrows curl off in flight almost like a knuckle ball in pitching: arrow drifts and darts left and then right, etc. Every head I've every intentionally shot poorly did this but for the HH. Certainly I have not shot them all. But I have shot enough to know I would not use any 3-blade, vented or not, or any solid two blade of any make. Most of the time these heads work fine. I just like to use a bomb proof head that goes as straight as my bad shooting allows. LOL

Every person should really test their heads by shooting into a recoverable backstop many times. You should be more interested in what the arrow does when you make a bad release. This is far more important than what happens upon a good release.

For those who want a good 125 grain screw-in 2-blade, try the Magnus Stinger. It's a vented 2-blade that tests fairly well for me. Not nearly as good as the Howard Hill, but pretty good and certainly usable. I would not feel sorry for myself if all I had was the Stinger to shoot. 

Jack


----------



## rattus58

Carbon Jack said:


> All I meant was to pluck the string with a HH broadhead, or to somehow get one out of the bow kinda sideways, does not seem to result in interesting shots sent planing off into the bushes. You can actually see many broadheaded arrows curl off in flight almost like a knuckle ball in pitching: arrow drifts and darts left and then right, etc. Every head I've every intentionally shot poorly did this but for the HH. Certainly I have not shot them all. But I have shot enough to know I would not use any 3-blade, vented or not, or any solid two blade of any make. Most of the time these heads work fine. I just like to use a bomb proof head that goes as straight as my bad shooting allows. LOL
> 
> Every person should really test their heads by shooting into a recoverable backstop many times. You should be more interested in what the arrow does when you make a bad release. This is far more important than what happens upon a good release.
> 
> For those who want a good 125 grain screw-in 2-blade, try the Magnus Stinger. It's a vented 2-blade that tests fairly well for me. Not nearly as good as the Howard Hill, but pretty good and certainly usable. I would not feel sorry for myself if all I had was the Stinger to shoot.
> 
> Jack


I was thinking something along that line... :grin: I love snuffers and still have some Zwickeys I've not shot for a while and the MA3... which is a great little head as well.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Hambone80

The best one I've ever used was a sharp well placed one!


----------



## rattus58

Hambone80 said:


> The best one I've ever used was a sharp well placed one!


That was *too* easy.... :grin:


----------



## crispy7229

I like my magnus stingers got a few mx-3 but those i just keep as back ups.


----------

